# So why don't algae fix products work?



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

skiboarder72 said:


> I have heard from everyone on here that products like this Algae fix don't work but why is this? Do they work and just don't stop the source of algae? Not for use in an planted tank to get rid of exsisting algae? Discuss.


IMHO these products treat the symptom and not the cause. Focus on correcting nutrients/CO2/light etc to achieve a stable planted aquarium.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

skiboarder72 said:


> Do they work and just don't stop the source of algae?


Exactly.

Plus, some use copper which isn't safe for fish/inverts. Mostly inverts.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

BlueRam said:


> IMHO these products treat the symptom and not the cause.
> Focus on correcting nutrients/CO2/light etc to achieve a stable planted aquarium.


I know it sounds like a purist cop-out, but that quote is really the key to keeping algae at bay.
intervention with chemicals and pruning may only be required after algae is already out of control.
I confess to using a drop per gallon of Algae Destroyer Advanced after every biweekly water change,
but I don't depend on it to keep algae away, only as additional insurance,
should negligence in my usual tank stewardship lead to a new algae outbreak.

side note:
I use fresh Algae Destroyer Advanced in tanks with crabs, snails, crayfish, and shrimp
at this 1 drop per gallon after water change concentration with no ill effects. 
I have not seen any problems with mosses or other fine leaf plants.
again, I can't confirm it helps beyond giving me piece of mind.


----------



## pbohart (Jan 9, 2005)

They have their uses.

Fixing the problem does not cause existing algae to die - especially if you are talking about string or hair algae. I have used Algea Fix in the past to control these types of algaes. I also believe they help to control GDA and Green water. The only times I have used them are when I have gone on vacation and not kept up on my EI dosing or water changes.

But the points above are the real answer - Algae Killers are a band-aid. To have an algae free tank (or as algae free as you can reasonably get) you need to maintain a system that promotes plant growth and blocks algae growth.

EI Ferts+Pressurized CO2+Good WPG (not too high or too low)+Weekly Water Changes = No Algae.

If you skimp anywhere in this equation - you will have algae.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

BlueRam said:


> IMHO these products treat the symptom and not the cause. Focus on correcting nutrients/CO2/light etc to achieve a stable planted aquarium.


Bingo.................


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The hobby is about plants, therefore *grow the plants*, and then there's little algae related issues.

Algae and plants grow for essentially the same reason, use the same stuff, like Kelps etc and other larger macroalgae, they grow where it's richer nutrient wise than the smaller microalgae, same here with FW plants.

Copper was used years ago and many seem to be unable to use a copper test kit any more.:thumbsdow 

Around 0.4ppm or less kills algae and .7-1.0 kills aquatic plant weeds.
Some plants are affected greatly, Crypts appears very tolerant.

Now would I tell someone trying to grow their plants well to use copper?
No, never.

I used and tried it years ago.
The entire idea behind algae killers and aquatic plants is poor at best. 
Unless it helps growing the plants, do not add it.

Rather than bone head approaches, I've tried enough to call the approaches this, if you want to control algae over the long term, you need to look into what causes specific species to grow in the tanks.

Very few aquarist have ever done this.
Inducing algae on purpose.

They tend to avoid algae rather than test to see if they might induce a particular species to test their hypothesis.

I link algae cures to dentistry:

Some folks brushed and floss their teeth(take care of the plants needs), preventative denistry.

Some folks wait till their teeth rot (covered in algae) and then need to have cavities filled or teeth yanked out (do not take care of the plant's needs)

I prefer to suggest folks brush.
If you need a plant dentist, scissors, trimming, and good routines thereafter. Excel is about the only thing I'd suggest along with blackouts otherwise but Excel helps the plants grow also and is far far mildier than any algicide and is not labels as an algicide.

I'll use bleach etc for cleaning equipment, glass, etc, but never dip plants into a 19:1 water bleach solution.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

